# Cinema 4D .c4d file help



## Tooli (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a *windows computer at home* with Cinema 4D but where I work there are *Mac Pro Workstations* with Cinema 4D.

I cannot open the .c4d file i created at my Windows Pc on the Mac.

Is there a way of making it *compatible*? Or is it a lost cause?. :neutral:

Any assistance would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## domiq (Feb 25, 2011)

Tooli said:


> I have a windows computer at home with Cinema 4D but where I work there are Mac Pro Workstations with Cinema 4D.
> 
> I cannot open the .c4d file i created at my Windows Pc on the Mac.
> 
> ...


I think you should be able to do that. Check save options in cinema 4d. Also check if there is patch for c4d . Me and friend exchange files all time and it works fine, he owns mac, i own pc. If all fails try re-installing c4d. Based on my experience when comes to rendering and saving files c4d isn't the best. I had rendering problems before and i just updated program to fix it.


----------



## Tooli (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah sorry I completely overlooked the version.

The ones on the Macs are version r11.5 and i have r12


----------

